# Norco DH 2011 Schaltauge



## AlbertFat (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich brauche dringend Hilfe mit der Schaltung meines Norco DH 2011. 
Nach einem Sturz auf die rechte Seite ist das Schaltwerk nach innen gebogen, das Schaltauge in sich verdreht und hängt schräg am Rahmen. Wie es genau aussieht könnt ihr unter dem Link am Ende nachschauen (Weil man hier auf IBC nur 60kb ins Forum stellen kann).

Das Schaltauge soll doch den Rahmen vor Beschädigungen schützen? Es sieht mir aber schwer danach aus, als ob der Rahmen mit verbogen wäre (ein mini Stück). Was soll ich tun? Ein neues Schaltauge und Schaltwerk sollte klar sein, aber was ist mit dem Rahmen (Hinterbau)? 

Und wo bekomme ich ein passendes Schaltauge her? Über Norco direkt?

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort! Gruß Albertfat

Hier zu den zwei Bildern: http://www.esm-team.de/leerseite


----------



## Indian Summer (14. Juli 2013)

Hi AlbertFat

In solchen Fällen hilft dir dein Norco-Händler gerne weiter. Müsste ich aufgrund der Bilder 
eine Ferndiagnose machen, würde ich sagen, der Rahmen ist noch im grünen Bereich.

Das Schaltauge bekommst du unter der Artikel-Nr. 959375-12.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

